# Ok ja vi!

## |Vassago|

Tinhas razão darktux ele vem ja mesmo com umas imagens para testar.

Bem vou recompilar o kernel e ver como e k isto fica  :Very Happy: 

Thanks !

----------

## darktux

De nada   :Razz: 

----------

## pilla

Thread orfã. Coitadinha.

Locking.

----------

## darktux

Axo que ele estava a tentar responder à outra que foi locked   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

